# Any cubers in Victoria, BC?



## The Cubing Potato (Dec 3, 2017)

Hey there! I'm wanting to see if there are any cubers in Victoria, BC


----------



## efattah (Dec 3, 2017)

Quite a few in Vancouver, not sure about Victoria!


----------



## The Cubing Potato (Dec 3, 2017)

I know

it's good that there are some in Vancouver, but sucks that there are none in Victoria


----------



## evanliu24 (Jan 29, 2018)

The Cubing Potato said:


> Hey there! I'm wanting to see if there are any cubers in Victoria, BC


I'm from Victoria!


----------



## Owen B (Mar 4, 2018)

The Cubing Potato said:


> Hey there! I'm wanting to see if there are any cubers in Victoria, BC


Yeah there are! You just have to find them. That is something I plan on doing.....Please help spread the word of this website! 
https://www.victoriaspeedcubing.com/
I plan on making a tournament on the island, but I need a stable and substantial amount of interested speedcubers before I am able to move to the next step which consists of planning the event! Subscribe to the website and add yourself to the list of speedcubers wanting a tournament in Victoria!


----------



## Owen B (Mar 5, 2018)

evanliu24 said:


> I'm from Victoria!


Thank you for hitting the subscribe Button! It really helps. Do you know of any other cubers around Victoria?


----------

